# Guild Wars 2 Performance Probleme



## LevSniper (29. August 2012)

Moin Leute,

Ich habe sehr große Performance Probleme bei Guild Wars 2.

Mein System:
Intel I-2500k
2x ATI Raedeon 6970
8GB Arbeitsspeicher

Wenn ich die Grafik auf die höchste Stufe stelle (außer Supersampling) bekomme ich höchstens 40-50 FPS (Im PVE Modus in kleinen Gängen). In größeren Gebieten mit mehr Mitspielern habe ich grad mal 20 -25 FPS.
Momentan zocke ich mit 1660x1010 Auflösung und habe die Grafik auf Mittel gesetzt und bekomme auch teilweise 60 FPS wieder.

Habt ihr dieselben Probleme?  Bei Kollegen von mir die Nvidea Grafikkarten haben , haben keine Performance Probleme.
Hab schon alles versucht (Treiber aktualisiert usw) hat leider nichts gebracht.
Kann mir jemand bei dem Problem helfen oder hat jemand vllt das gleiche Problem?

Danke im Voraus

MFG 

LevSniper


----------



## Heretic (29. August 2012)

Darf man aufgrund der Auflösung von Fenster modus ausgehen 

Falls ja versuch mal Vollbild. Obs da gleich bleibt.

MfG Heretic


----------



## LevSniper (30. August 2012)

Ja hab natürlich voher mit 1990x1280 gespielt... mit hohen Grafikeinstellungen.

Mit den Einstellungen läuft es aber nicht wirklich gut (wie gesagt zwischen 20 -25 bei aufwendigeren Welten usw)

Auf 1660x1010 hab ich das gestellt weil es dann etwas flüssiger läuft....

Also spiele ich es auch auf Vollbild und nicht im Fenstermodus.


----------



## Joho (30. August 2012)

Der Hund liegt darin begraben, dass dies auch ein allgemeines Problem von online Spielen ist. Im allgemeinen müsste dein Sys alles locker schaffen, aber der Programcode von GW2 gibt da wohl auch nicht mehr her.
Dazu kommt noch das so ziemlich alle Server zu Stoßzeiten komplett überlastet sind und WvsW verkommt zur diashow. Also hängt nicht wirklich an deinem Sys, das ist mehr als top für GW2.


----------



## Painkiller (30. August 2012)

Schau mal nach ob Guild Wars 2 überhaupt beide Grafikkarten nutzt. Ansonsten deaktiviere mal bitte Crossfire.


----------



## LevSniper (30. August 2012)

@Joho :  Kann gut sein denke auch das es mehr am Programmcode von Guild wars 2 liegt. Nur dann versteh ich nicht das z.B mein Cousin mit nem Intel Core 2 duo und ner GTX 260 fast die gleiche Performance bei Guild wars 2 hat wie ich^^
Generell hab ich das Gefühl das bei Spielern mit einer Geforce Grafikkarte das Spiel stabiler läuft. Mehrere Kollegen von mir mit einer Geforce Grafikkarte (GTX 560 und ein Kollege mit 460 GTX) haben keine Performance Probleme auf hohen details (außer mit eingeschalteten Supersampling) .
Es kann auch gut sein das es einfach ein ATI Treiber problem momentan ist , da ich schon von vielen gehört habe das die auch Performance Probleme mit ATI Grafikkarten haben. 

@Painkiller: Hab es ausprobiert. Wenn ich Crossfire ausschalte habe ich 15-20 FPS weniger im Spiel.


----------



## Painkiller (30. August 2012)

Mhm, dann wirst du wohl etwas warten müssen, bis AMD einen optimierten Crossfire-Treiber zur Verfügung stellt.


----------



## LevSniper (30. August 2012)

denke auch...

bringt es vllt etwas wenn ich einen neuen Prozessortreiber installiere?

Ich hab nur den Standardtreiber ,der beim Prozessor mitgeliefert wurde, drauf.


----------



## Painkiller (30. August 2012)

Ich denke mal nicht, das das was bringt. Aber du kannst es ja mal versuchen.


----------



## LevSniper (30. August 2012)

ich probier es mal aus...

gibt es noch eine Optimierungsmöglichkeit die ich vllt machen kann?


----------



## Koyote (30. August 2012)

Bei meinem Sys halten sich die Frames auch zwischen 20 und 40 (selten) auf  Da habe ich in Battlefield 3 mehr Frames.


----------



## Painkiller (30. August 2012)

> gibt es noch eine Optimierungsmöglichkeit die ich vllt machen kann?


Außer im Treiber AA und AF auf null setzen, fällt mir da nix ein. In dem Fall muss einfach AMD schnellstens nachbessern.


----------



## Koyote (30. August 2012)

Oh je, mit Treibern hatte ich schon immer Probleme, hoffentlich funktioniert ein neuer Treiber, wenn er raus kommt...


----------



## LevSniper (30. August 2012)

Denke auch das AMD da nachbessern muss.

Der aktuellste Treiber ist momentan ja der 12.8 und der ist von 15.08.
Aber Trotzdem komisch das die meisten ATI Grafikkarten probleme haben mit dem Spiel.

Naja mal abwarten wie sich das jetzt die nächste Zeit entwickelt.

Bei BF3 habe ich damals auch  durch einen neuen treiber anstatt 40 FPS aufeinmal 80 FPS bekommen ^^.


----------



## Painkiller (30. August 2012)

Da wird kein großes Update kommen. Evtl. ein CAP aber mehr nicht. AMD hat ja den Update-Zyklus verändert.


----------



## Koyote (30. August 2012)

Ich konnte meinen Treiber nie Updaten, dann habe ich Windows neu aufgesetzt und jetzt steht da "AMD Catalyst nicht verfügbar"... Ob die Treiber, die ich immer installiere überhaupt in Kraft treten, weiß ich deshalb gar nicht.


----------



## Painkiller (30. August 2012)

Das ist auch ne Leistung! oO

Installiere dir mal GPU-Z. Das zeigt dir an, mit welchem Treiber die Karte läuft.


----------



## Koyote (30. August 2012)

Oh mein Gott  Es geht endlich wieder. Habe gerade den 12.8 geladen und einfach drüber installiert, mit dem geht es wieder  Die Treiber davor konnte ich alle nicht installieren. Da bin ich beruhigt. Frage mich nur, ob der nächste dann wieder funktioniert 

So war es vorher  Über 2 Monate lang...

Na dann warte ich mal darauf, dann AMD was zur optimierung raushaut.


----------



## Painkiller (30. August 2012)

Sehr gut! 

Ein Problem weniger!


----------



## m4soN (30. August 2012)

Ähm was zur Hölle ist bitte ein Prozessortreiber??? Ich dachte ich hab ein bisschen Ahnung und bastel selbst PC´s zusammen, aber von einem Prozessortreiber höre ich gerade zum allerersten mal?!

Und @Topic, leider hat nahezu jeder AMD-Grakanutzer unter diesem traurigen Problem. Siehst ja in meiner Signatur meine Config und ich habe gleiche "Probleme" wie du. Wollte es anfangs auch nicht wahrhaben aber nach längerem suchen in den Foren die mit GW 2 zu tun haben, hab ich nur solche Meldungen von AMD-Nutzern gehört


----------



## oOWarCatOo (30. August 2012)

Habt ihr eigentlich auch häufiger Freezes oder komplette Abstürze des Spiels? Auf meinem System mit ner ATI-Karte läuft es gut, aber meine Freundin hat die XFX Radeon HD 6870, welche von Hause aus glaube einen leicht erhöhten Takt hat, und fliegt ständig bzw. hat Freezes. Ansonsten ist unser System identisch. Irgendwo hatte ich etwas über Probleme mit OC-Karten und GW2 gelesen und frage mich ob es noch immer dieses Problem ist und seit der Beta nicht behoben wurde. Derzeit haben wir deswegen 2 Kopien des Spiels und können die kaum nutzen, wir wollten zusammen losziehen...


----------



## Koyote (30. August 2012)

Bei mir ist es noch nciht abgebrochen.


----------



## LevSniper (31. August 2012)

@M4soN : Ich meine jedenfalls das ich einen Treiber für meinen 2500 K installiert habe.... kann auch gut sein das dass der Treiber war für die onboard Grafikkarte von Intel .
Entschuldigung wenn ich mich da geirrt habe.

Aber mal gut zuhören das ich nicht doch der einzige bin der auch die Probleme mit einer ATI Grafikkarte hat.

@Painkiller: Wäre echt schade wenn die keinen neuen Treiber in der nächsten Zeit rausbringen. Aber normalerweise müssten die ja mit Nvidea nachziehen. Die haben ja auch zu Release einen neuen Beta Treiber rausgebracht für Guild wars 2 so viel ich weiß.
Bei BF hat das damals super was gebracht....


----------



## CupcakeFactory (31. August 2012)

Also ich merke im PvE eigentlich kaum ruckler. Und ich habe nichtmal den empfohlenen Beta Treiber von Nvidia.


----------



## Koyote (31. August 2012)

Entweder bilde ich mir das nur ein, oder mit dem 12.8 gehts schon besser als mit dem älteren. Habe jetzt immerhin nicht mehr unter 25 Frames


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (3. September 2012)

Hab bei mir ne HD5850 in kombo mit dem 12.3 treiber (Onboard Chip vom MB funktioniert dann nicht mehr [4250] wenn ein anderer Treiber genutz wird). Das Ganze befeuert, durch ein 1090t @3,8Ghz und ner SSD.
Läuft durch ingame framelimiter auf durchgehend 50fps. Einstellungen alles auf Hoch (Autoerkennung).
Prob bei mir. Wenn ich im Vollbild gehe, habe ich ein weißes Bild. Bin ich aber im Vollbild Fenstermodus (Fenstermodus ohne Ränder) habe ich ein astreines Bild und keine beschwerden.


----------



## Naix (4. September 2012)

Bei mir läuft das game in pve zwischen 40-60 fps aber in pvp wenn's richtig ab geht schon unter 25 fps und ich hab nvidia Karten drin die schlechte Performance kommt vom Spiel selber 100 pro


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (4. September 2012)

Was mich nun ineressiert wäre, was für Prozessoren verwändet werden.
Da der Prozesser je nach masse absacken kann.

z.B. ist der i7-3770K fast 100% vorm 1090t in Gw2.
Was daraus schließen läst, dass der Prozessor es nicht schaffen könnte.


----------



## Cheri2 (5. September 2012)

Es gibt ein neues Profil für AMD Grafikkarten.
Das könntet ihr mal ausprobieren. 
Es behebt Performance Probleme.
Werds heut auch gleich einspielen.

AMD Catalyst 12.8 CAP2 - Neue Profile auch fr Single-GPU-Systeme - Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User


----------



## LevSniper (5. September 2012)

nice das neue CAP Profil mach hoffnung....

Nach der Arbeit mal runterladen und ausprobieren


----------



## LevSniper (6. September 2012)

So habe gestern mal das neue CAP Profil installiert.
Bei mir läuft es jetzt echt richtig gut.
Wenn ich in der Schwarzen Zitadelle bin habe ich ca 36- 40 FPS.
Sonst in normalen Questgebieten habe ich fast immer 60 FPS.
Zudem habe ich noch ein paar Grafikeinstellungen höher gesetzt.

Momentan habe ich alles auf den höchsten einstellungen außer Supersampling.

Denn CAP zu installieren hat sich richtig gelohnt


----------



## m4soN (6. September 2012)

Update:

Hatte gestern extra BIOS und Chipsatz Treiber upgedated und somit ist wirklich alles auf dem neuesten Stand. Auch das CAP Profil hab ich installiert. Habe dann bewusst Ingame auf Monitor 2 GPU-Z und Taskmanager laufen lassen. Dort hatte ich trotz 40-50 FPS nur 80% CPU Auslastung und 50-60% GPU Load.

Was ist also nun das "Problem"?


----------



## Cheri2 (6. September 2012)

@m4son
Wo ist den dein Problem? 40-50 FPS passen doch.
Ich hab nach dem CAP Profil Update immer min. 40 FPS.
Und noch ein Tipp für User die 2 Grafikkarten im Crossfire nutzen:
Schaltet die zweite Graka ab in dem ihr das Spiel im "Vollbild im Fenstermodus" oder so ähnlich spielt.
Damit hab ich jetz standart min. 50 FPS


----------



## m4soN (6. September 2012)

Cheri2 ich verstehe natürlich ein bisschen was du mir mit deiner Frage sagen willst, möchte dir aber eine Gegenfrage stellen:

Wärst du zufrieden wenn dein Auto was 150PS hat nur 200kmh fährt obwohl es 240kmh fahren könnte? Dann würdest du doch sicher auch dein Auto gerne voll ausreizen und nicht mit "fast optimal" abgeben, oder nicht?


----------



## LevSniper (6. September 2012)

@m4soN: Ich verstehe das mir gehts da genauso. Wenn ich mir einen nicht gerade billigen Rechner kaufe dann will ich auch dafür die Leistung.
Aber warte mal ab bis ein neue AMD Treiber kommt. Dann wird dass Spiel auch wesentlich besser laufen!
Mann hat es ja schon beim neuen CAP gesehen dass dies nur ein Treiber Problem ist!


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (6. September 2012)

Aber irgendwie nur bei der neuen generation oder bei CF.
mit 12.3 und meiner 5850 im schnitt 40-50fps und alles auf hoch.


----------



## Cheri2 (6. September 2012)

@m4son, hab ichs vielleicht falsch verstanden?
Meinst du das dein Prozessor so hoch dreht und du im verhältnis zu wenig FPS bekommst?


----------



## m4soN (6. September 2012)

Naja ich hab auch schon viele Stimmen gesehen die davon geredet haben dass es definitiv die CPU sein soll, was ich nicht ganz glauben will.


----------



## m4soN (6. September 2012)

Cheri2 schrieb:


> @m4son, hab ichs vielleicht falsch verstanden?
> Meinst du das dein Prozessor so hoch dreht und du im verhältnis zu wenig FPS bekommst?


 
Nee es geht mir mehr darum das keine der zwei "Hauptkomponenten" limitiert und auf 100% Auslastung kommt, ich aber im Spiel im Gegenzug nicht auf 60FPS komme die ich gerne erreichen würde.

Ich will einfach verstehen wie es sein kann das nicht beide Komponenten voll ausgelastet, aber auch nicht mehr FPS möglich sind. Wenn ich bei 40-50 FPS hängen bleibe und er bei CPU 100% Auslastung steht kann ich es ja ableiten, aber so irgendwie gar nicht

Und das ich mit dem System keine 60FPS bei der Grafik schaffen soll will ich einfach nicht glauben. Ich bin natürlich nicht so naiv und sage das ich Non-Stop 60FPS inklusive WvWvW erwarte, aber bis auf WvWvW sollte es überall machbar sein. Und wenn nicht will ich wissen was mein Flaschenhals sein soll.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (6. September 2012)

Dazu fällt mir nur drei ein, dass Game ist nicht auf AMD new GPUgen optiemier, AMD Treiber prob., oder das Game braucht einfach noch updates bis es passt.

Haste auch mal nen anderen Server probiert?


----------



## Cheri2 (7. September 2012)

@m4son,
hab ein update für dich.

Habe seit gestern nach dem GW2 Update durchgängig min. 60 FPS beim ganz normalen Welterkunden. (Bewegt sich zwischen 60-65FPS)
Sobald ein Kampf etc. startet bin ich bei ca. 50 FPS aber fällt nicht drunter.
Wie is es bei dir?


----------



## m4soN (7. September 2012)

Ich war gestern nicht Online und kann erst heute den Patch ziehen und prüfen ob es eine Verbesserung gegeben hat  Sobald ich das weiß meld ich mich direkt. Klingt aber schon mal vielversprechend!


----------



## iltispiltis (8. September 2012)

Bin ziehmlich erstaunt das GW2 sogar noch ganz gut aufm alten laptop mit m8400 usw läuft - zwar in niedrigen details aber immerhin.


----------



## blaidd (8. September 2012)

War offensichtlich ein Problem mit Crossfire... hatte ja selbst mal ein 5870er-Gespann, da gab's auch öfter mal Probleme -zumindest direkt nach Release von neuen Games. Von der Power müßte es ja locker reichen (und tut's mit den CAPs offensichtlich auch).

Hätte mich nämlich schwer gewundert, ich bekomme rund 40-50 Frames auch an Orten, wo die Hölle los ist (auch WvWvW), selten geht's auch kurzfristig mal drunter... (für ein paar Sekunden mal 35 fps, danach wieder über 40). In "freier Wildbahn" läuft's dann in den Framelimiter bzw. Vsync (60fps). Und ich spiele mit Downsampling (2720x1700) plus Supersampling. 

Hab zwar keine Ahnung, was eine ähnlich schnelle GeForce da leistet (z.B. GTX680), aber kann nicht sagen, daß es auf AMD Karten nicht gut performiert.. 

Zur CPU: Okay, ist oft ne Menge los, ein schneller Prozessor ist sicherlich keine schlechte Sache, aber selbst mein oller i7-920 hat mit dem Spiel offensichtlich keine Probleme.


----------



## AnTeevY (9. September 2012)

Hi, ich habe auch ein paar Performance-Probleme. Mein System:
AMD Phenom II X4 920
6GB DDR2 667MHz
AMD Radeon HD 6870
Samsung 830 SSD

In "normalen" Gebieten habe ich so 35-50 FPS (Maximum-Template ausgewählt), in Städten wie Löwenstein fällt es runter auf 20-30 FPS, was mir dann doch schon zu wenig ist. Seltsam ist, dass dort selbst die niedrigsten Grafikeinstellungen nur ~5-10 FPS Unterschied nach oben machen. Bedeutet das, die CPU ist der Flaschenhals (immerhin schon 3 Jahre alt)? Die CPU-Auslastung wird im Task-Manager zwischen 60% und 80% angezeigt. Laut MSI Afterburner liegt die GPU-Auslastung nur bei 30-50%?!

Ich hab den aktuellen 12.8 Catalyst drauf, das Anwendungsprofil hat nichts bewirkt. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (9. September 2012)

Eindeutig Cpu.
Sieht man daran das selbst auf niedriger auflösung nuedrige fps erziehlt werden.


Hab nen 1090t @3,8Ghz und ne 5850, alles auf max. Framlimiter 30fps nur kein supersample.
Cpu um die 30-60% Und GK bei 80-90%.


----------



## mishL (9. September 2012)

Bräuchte mal dringend Rat !

GW2 läuft total bescheiden bei mir. Ich habe totale FPS Einbrüche, egal wei weit ich die Einstellungen runterschraube. Es scheint alles nichts zu bringen.

Die Grafik sieht aus wie vor 12 Jahren und das bei meinem System:

6144MBCorsairDominator
i7 690 3,2 GHz
Gigabyte GA-X58
ATI Radeon HD 5970

Also aus meiner Sicht kann es nur an der Graka liegen (warum auch immer ).

Mein Kolleg hat dasselbe Setup nur mit einer aktuellen Nvidia, von der Leistung her vergleichbar mit meiner.


Ich versteh allerdings nicht warum ?!?!?


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (10. September 2012)

Das aktuelle Cap probiert? Mit aktuellem Treiber. CPU passt soweit.


----------



## mishL (10. September 2012)

Ich hab den aktuellsten Treiber drauf ja...

Was genau soll ich mit cap ? hab ich nochnie gebraucht... 

Ein Profil für das Spiel erstellen ?

Kannst du mir da genauere Details sagen wie ich vorgehen soll ?

Danke dir !


----------



## Cheri2 (10. September 2012)

@mishl
Siehe Seite 3, vorletzter Beitrag von mir.

Einfach installieren und fertig.
Cap´s sind Spielprofile für AMD Graka´s um diverse Fehler bei einem Spiel zu beheben und die Performance zu verbessern.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/guild-wars/234313-guild-wars-2-performance-probleme-3.html


----------



## mishL (10. September 2012)

Danke ! Ich werde es gleich heute abend testen.

Muss ich auf etwas bestimmtes achten bei meinen allgemeinen Einstellungen oder bei dem cap ?
- cf einschalten usw ?!

Bei dir wurde die Performance deutlich verbessert ?


----------



## drebbin (10. September 2012)

Installieren und spielen, mehr nicht.
Bei vielen berichten wurde die Performance deutlich nach oben geschraubt.
Ich selber hab ne 7950 und merke irgendwie keinen unterschied wenn alles auf high:-p
Ich stelle aber auch vsync ein weil ich ja nicht mehr wärme und lautStärke brauche als minimal notwendig ^^


----------



## Cheri2 (10. September 2012)

Ne, wie schon eben erwähnt installieren und fertig.
Is wie ein ganz normaler AMD-Treiber zu behandeln.

Jo bei mir wurde das Spiel komplett laggfrei (normale Welt min. 50 FPS) selbst bei WvW habe ich immer mindestens 40 FPS


----------



## KriZer (10. September 2012)

Komisch ich habe keine Probleme läuft einwandfrei habe:
I5 2400
AMD 6950 2gb 
8gb RAM


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (10. September 2012)

Wie schon oft erwähnt.
Ist das Spiel bei Massen an spielern sehr CPU lastig.
dein i5 ist Top
Das spiel hat bei Cf und denk mal auch bei Sli, Probleme wegen den Frames.
Bei einer single GPU wie die 6950 wie du sie hast. Kann man ruhig alles auf max mit Supersample stellen und immer noch mehr als 30Fps haben.
Meine 5850ist da fast am limit. Alles auf Max und supersaple aus.
Dank Ingame-Framelimiter konstante 30fps.


----------



## mishL (11. September 2012)

@ Cheri2,

das Problem ist behoben, das Spiel läuft nun einwandfrei !!!

Besten Dank


----------



## m4soN (11. September 2012)

mishL schrieb:


> @ Cheri2,
> 
> das Problem ist behoben, das Spiel läuft nun einwandfrei !!!
> 
> Besten Dank


 

Und wodurch? Einfach durch installieren des CAP Profile?

Hast du Crossfire? Wie sind denn deine Settings Ingame und wie im Catalyst? Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Cheri2 (11. September 2012)

@m4son, wie sind denn deine einstellungen in Catalyst?
Bei mir is alles auf Leistung gestellt, egal welches Spiel ich spiele.
Für mich persönlich is das einstellen der Grafik in Catalyst sinnlos da bei mir früher jedes Game geruckelt sobald ich in Catalyst was auf Optik gestellt hab.

Einfach in Catalyst alles auf Leistung und dann ingame die Grafik richtig einstellen. (Ich habs auf Full)

Ich hab zwar ne CF-Graka (Dual GPU) aber habs deaktiviert da ich meiner meinung nach mehr Performance hab.

@mishl, Trotzdem hast du CF sind ja 2 GPU´s in einer und wenn du in Catalyst gehst, siehst du ja auch das beide CPU laufen.


----------



## mishL (11. September 2012)

Einfach das neuste CAP installieren (steht in den Notes: Performance for Guild Wars 2)

und fertig...

Keinerlei FPS Einbrüche mehr. Vorher hat es teilweise geruckelt wie die Sau egal auf welchen Einstellungen.

Nein ich habe kein CF, ich hab die Dual GPU HD 5970 !


----------



## m4soN (11. September 2012)

Also ich kann keine Performanceverbesserung feststellen. Hab euch mal 2 Screenshots aus dem WvW angehängt. Einer mit meinen FPS im Kampf mit maximal 20 Spielern und gleich daneben mit meinen Settings.

Kann mir das leider nicht mehr erklären. Ihr vllt?

Auf Screen 1 waren es mit Fraps gemessen 19-22 FPS


----------



## Cheri2 (12. September 2012)

Ooohh ganz vergessen zu erwähnen wo ichs grad seh 
Hast du schon mal mitm Standart-Takt von da CPU probiert zu spielen?
Ich hab auch mein OC zurückgesetzt, da das Spiel mit OC nicht annähernd flüssig geloffen is.

Wenns dann immer noch nich gescheid läuft würd ich mal schaun ob alle Treiber (egal welche) aktuell sind und gegenfalls Bios updaten etc. weil bei mehreren inkl. mir hat des CAP´s ja Besserung gebracht

Und wenns dann immer no ned klappt musst auf Updates seitens Areanet hoffen.
Vorausgesetzt du willst, dass das Spiel "Perfekt" auf deinem System läuft.


----------



## LevSniper (12. September 2012)

So Leute,

Hab bei mir nochmal bei den Einstellungen in GW2 was rumgeschraubt.
Dabei habe ich einfach mal den Schatten komplett runtergesetzt (ich hatte den voher auf Ultra stehen).

Danach habe ich noch mal nach den FPS geguckt und hab nochmal 20% Performance circa mehr auch mit Supersampling.

Also leute falls ihr performance Probleme habt in GW2 .. schaltet mal den Schatten komplett ab. (ist in jedem Spiel zu empfehlen!)


----------



## FrozenLayer (12. September 2012)

Hab Schatten auf Mittel und ohne Supersampling auch sehr gute FPS (50-100)


----------



## m4soN (12. September 2012)

Cheri2 schrieb:


> Ooohh ganz vergessen zu erwähnen wo ichs grad seh
> Hast du schon mal mitm Standart-Takt von da CPU probiert zu spielen?
> Ich hab auch mein OC zurückgesetzt, da das Spiel mit OC nicht annähernd flüssig geloffen is.
> 
> ...


 

Alles schon probiert  CPU auf Standardtakt, BIOS geflashed, alle Treiber absolut up2date und keine Änderung. Die CPU ist auch bei Übertaktung nur bei 60% Auslastung.

Probiere mal noch Schatten runterzudrehen, oder hast du die so eingestellt wie ich?


----------



## Jens92 (12. September 2012)

was aufjedenfall was bringt ist die reflexionen von "alles" auf "keine" zu setzen. das habe ich generell so eingestellt, weil auf die schatten wollte ich nicht verzichten. aber bei den reflexionen sehe ich irgendwie nie einen unterschied, aber vlt gucke ich auch immer in den falschen ecken

sys:
i3 2120
hd 7950

gibt mir immer so 55-60fps inner landschaft & 70 im fight. manchmal gehen die minimum fps für 1 sek wegen des i3 etwas runter auf 45-48 (aber nur in der landschaft).


----------



## Cheri2 (12. September 2012)

Ich muss daheim nochmal schaun, aber hab viel auf maximal.
Bei vielen Sachen sieht man aber auch ned das man Grafiktechnisch was verstellt hat aber es bringt FPS.
Was ich weiß is das ich Supersampling an hab weils ohne einfach nach Shit aussieht


----------



## m4soN (13. September 2012)

Also ich hab jetzt nach etwas probieren festgestellt dass Schatten auf niedrig den größten Performancesprung überhaupt bringen. Statt 19-21 Frames habe ich jetzt im WvW egal bei welcher Schlacht im Schnitt 35 FPS was mich schon deutlich mehr zufrieden stellt.

Wenn jetzt Arenanet noch ein bisschen Arbeit leistet könnte es mit neuen Treibern dann doch zu einem guten Spielfluß kommen


----------



## LevSniper (13. September 2012)

@m4soN: Gut das es jetzt bei dir auch besser läuft. Ich mache ab jetzt bei jedem Spiel die Schatten aus weil das richtig viel Grafikkartenleistung beansprucht.
Aber warte mal ab bis ein neuer Treiber von AMD rauskommt... da wird das spiel nochmals ein wenig besser laufen.

Haste den mal geguckt wie viel Fps ca du bei PVE durchschnittlich hast?


----------



## m4soN (13. September 2012)

LevSniper schrieb:


> @m4soN: Gut das es jetzt bei dir auch besser läuft. Ich mache ab jetzt bei jedem Spiel die Schatten aus weil das richtig viel Grafikkartenleistung beansprucht.
> Aber warte mal ab bis ein neuer Treiber von AMD rauskommt... da wird das spiel nochmals ein wenig besser laufen.
> 
> Haste den mal geguckt wie viel Fps ca du bei PVE durchschnittlich hast?


 
Bei PvE gibts bei mir eigentlich fast nie drops unter 55FPS, hatte mal ein Worldevent was mit alten Schattensettings ähnlich wie WvW total in den Keller ging, das müsste ich jetzt mal mit Schatten auf niedrig testen. Aber sonst sind alle Ecken und Events aktuell bei konstant 60FPS


----------



## AnTeevY (15. September 2012)

Lag wirklich an der CPU. Hab jetzt nen i5 3450 und selbst in Löwenstein bei maximalen Einstellungen (außer Schatten und Shader, beides mittel) minimal 40FPS, ansonsten um die 60-70.  In niedrigen Einstellungen nochmal im Schnitt 30FPS mehr. Kein Vergleich zu vorher.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (16. September 2012)

Die Npc un Player bzw. Bewegung berechnet eben di CPU und wie es aussieht eben nur die GPU.


----------



## KempA (16. September 2012)

Hab keine Erfahrungen mit Rollenspiele, GW2 ist mein erstes.
Wollte deshalb ma fragen wie es Performancetechnisch aussehen sollte?
Hab alles auf den höchsten Einstellungen, aber leider immer nur 30-80 FPS, ist das normal mit meinem System?

Intel Core i7 3770k
KFA2 GeForce GTX680 OC 4096 MB
16 GB DDR3-1600 Ram


----------



## MezZo_Mix (16. September 2012)

Ich hoffe der Ersteller wurde aufgeklärt das es keine Prozessor Treiber gibt


----------



## m4soN (17. September 2012)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ich hoffe der Ersteller wurde aufgeklärt das es keine Prozessor Treiber gibt


 
Nee das hab ich schon selbst übernommen  Ich war irritiert weil ich dann sowas vom Glauben abgefallen wäre.


----------



## stayxone (20. September 2012)

Ich habe die automatische Erkennung genutzt und habe im Durchschnitt 40-55fps, kann mich nicht beklagen.


----------



## LevSniper (27. September 2012)

Moin Leute,

hab heute gesehen das es endlich einen neuen Beta Treiber gibt (12.9). Hat den jemand schon in Verbindung mit Guild Wars 2 getestet?


Bis dann


----------



## Rasha (2. Oktober 2012)

System siehe unten, konstant 60 FPS - außer T-com fällt mal wieder ein, die Verbindung zu belasten...


----------



## KommandeurMumm (9. Oktober 2012)

Also ich komm mit meinem System auch auf durchschnittlich 40-60fps bei maximalen Einstellungen (ohne Supersampling).
Ein einziges Mal hatte ich bisher einen Abfall auf konstante 9fps nachdem ich aus einer Stadt rausgegangen bin. Das hat sich aber mit einem einfachen Neu-Einloggen beheben lassen.

Mein System:
Intel Core i5-760 (standard Takt)
8GB Ram
Zotac GeForce 560ti Amp!


----------



## Nyuki (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe fast immer konstante 60 fps mit meine 670 gtx. Das einzige wo meine Frames fallen ist bei WWW und das auf 35 Fps runter und dann schwankend, wenn viel los ist was ja immer ist^^ Die meißten Mmorpg's können nicht genug bekommen von Grafikkarten. 

In meinen Options habe ich alles Ultra bis auf Schatten, die habe ich auf mittel da ich keinen grossen unterschied sehe. Im Eifer des Gefechts so und so nicht und doch bekomme ich ein wenig mehr Stabilität in meine Frames im vergleich zu Ultra.
Was am meißten frisst ist die Reflektion. Die habe ich ausgestellt und somit dann meine Konstanten 60 fps erreicht. Sehe auch fast keinen unterschied zu "On"
Ich habe eine 470 gtx von Zotac hier die gutes Oc Potential hat und an eine 570 gtx rankommt. Sie kann mit der 670 gtx Oc Stock in GW2 nicht mithalten. Die Fps schwanken schon bei den gleichen Einstellungen wenn sogar nichts los ist. Da muss man weiter runterschrauben und dann siehts auch schon beschissen aus. In WWW fallen die Fps auf 23 runter was unspielbar wird.

c'est la vie^^


----------



## Gameover91 (10. Oktober 2012)

Spiele auch mit einer Gtx670 und bei mir
sinken die Fps manchmal auf 26, wird aber warscheinlich an den schatten einstellungen liegen.
Ich denke ebenfalls das, Gw2 noch optimiert wird ist aber vorallem ein CPU lastiges Spiel und eine 560ti zb. sollte schon dicke reichen.
Hatte mit meiner gtx 570 oc die selben fps wie mit meiner 670


----------



## Nyuki (11. Oktober 2012)

Also in der Welt wo wenig los ist 20-50% Auslastung bei 4.4Ghz 2500k. bei WWW schwanked bis maximal 80%. Grafikkarte 670 gtx oc 50% Auslastung, sehr komisch. Mit Aida 64 könnt ihr ja mal selbst protokolieren lassen.
Im Grossen und Ganzen bin ich sehr glücklich mit meiner 670 gtx obwohl es immer besser gehen könnte xD

Edit:  Schnupper gerade in den Foren rum und tatsächlich, das Spiel braucht mehr Cpu als Gpu. Zum Glück bin ich mit meinem Sandy auf der sicheren Seite. Trotzdem merkwürdig das die Fps, gerade bei WWW purzeln obwohl die Cpu nicht durchgängig ausgelastet ist. Man munkelt nun das der Betreiber das noch auskorrigieren will, bezüglich WWW. Alles andere läuft ausserhalb WWW Butterweich und kann nicht besser laufen bis auf bestimmte Situationen die bestimmt auch vom Spiel kommen ! 200 Mann Oldschool Clan und alle fragen sich warum das Spiel released wurde^^ Für mich ist es Beta 4 wenn ich mir die ganzen Bugs anschaue + die preformance Probleme xD
Trotzdem macht es spaß und keiner will aufgeben.
Das Thema ist für mich erstmal abgeschlossen und ich finde mich damit ab.Wird defenitiv gepatched "irgendwann"
Viel spaß noch beim Hand Grinding.


----------



## gartenteich (11. Oktober 2012)

Abend

Nachdem ich den ATI Treiber 12.8 schon drauf hatte und nun das neue cap2 installiert habe , passierte rein gar nichts bei meinen FPS. Die Einstellungen bei mir sind ungefähr auf mittel und mein System ist:

CPU               : DualCore Intel Core 2 Due E8400 3000MHz (9x333)
Arbeitsspeicher: 6GB DDR2
Grafikkarte      : Radeon HD 6790 1024MB

Könnte es an der CPU liegen, da sie doch schon etwas älter ist ? BF3 läuft aber komischerweise alles flüssig auf der Einstellung "hoch".
Weiß jemand Rat für mich?

lg


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (11. Oktober 2012)

Cpu, da GW2 ein mmo idt. Hir werden viele Bewegungen berechnet. Da du ein duell corehast, wird der warscheins nicht nach kommen.
Wäre schön zu wissen auf was für server du spielst, da bf3 eher gpu lastig ist.


----------



## gartenteich (12. Oktober 2012)

Walzerdeluxe schrieb:


> Cpu, da GW2 ein mmo idt. Hir werden viele Bewegungen berechnet. Da du ein duell corehast, wird der warscheins nicht nach kommen.
> Wäre schön zu wissen auf was für server du spielst, da bf3 eher gpu lastig ist.



Ich spiele auf Flussufer. Laut Systemanforderungen für GW2 sollte das aber kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab nen phenom X6 1090t mit einer HD5850. 
Bei mir ist allesauf auto. Das bedeutet: alles hoch nur kein super sample in 1080p.
Die Fps sind bei 40-80 fps je nach Spielermasse.

Sollte reichen, als Beweis, dass es die Cpu ist wo prob. macht.

Die sys anfoderung ist immer auf ein Minimum ausgelegt. Da reicht auch eine HD3000 (igpu von intel) aber dann auf low obwohl die Cpu mehr kann.


----------



## Rasha (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab 60 FPS konstant im PVE, egal, ob sich da viele oder wenig Spieler auf einem Fleck tummeln. Vsync ist an und auf 60 FPS eingestellt, alle Einstellungen auf Maximum (bzw Auto)..System siehe unten...

Die Auslastung der GTX schwankt zwischen 17 und 45 Prozent ingame..


----------



## ohhjohnny (15. Oktober 2012)

habe mit meinem i5 3570k, 8gb ram und ner gigabyte geforce 670oc, starke schwankungen drin :/ von 100-40 ist alles drin.
hab alles auf maximum außer supersampling, reflexionen und schatten, sehe bei reflexionen und schatten keinen nenneneswerten unterschied.

das tolle ist ja meine graka ist bei max. 80% auslastung... in bf3 hab ich alles auf ultra und konstant 99% auslastung bei 60.1fps


----------



## Walzerdeluxe (16. Oktober 2012)

Bei GW2 sollte man nicht auf die GPU kucken welche Auslastung sie hat. Hab mitmeiner HD5850 Teilweise auch nur 20%Auslastung.

Die Schwanckungen bei dir kann ich mir am frühem morgen nicht erklären. In welchen Situationen sind die drops denn?


----------



## ohhjohnny (16. Oktober 2012)

update: habe heute den server getranst, komischer weiße habe ich jetzt permanent immer über 60 fps, auch bei großen ansammlungen von spielern -


----------



## Onkeldieter (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab mit dem I5 2500er und ner 560ti eig. keine Probleme solange ich nicht im WvWvW bin oder Löwenstein.
Ich versteh es auch nicht wirklich...
Die Graka ist zum Beispiel in Löwenstein zu 60% ausgelastet und habe dann doch nur 27fps.
Auch wenn ich mich dort umdrehe ruckelt es merklich.
Einstellung habe ich auf Auto und somit auf hoch.
CPU Auslastung habe ich noch nicht geguckt.
Mit welchem Programm kann ich das am besten checken?
Und welche Einstellungen in den Grafikoptionen würde denn was ändern wenn die CPU-Auslastung das Problem ist?


----------



## matty2580 (29. Oktober 2012)

Sorry TE, bei mir läuft GW 2 absolut flüssig. Specs siehe meine Signatur.
Nur bei absoluten Massenschlachten gehen bei mir die fps runter.
Das liegt dann aber wirklich am Server, und nicht an meinem System.
Du brauchst wohl wirklich ein anderes Crossfire-Profil zum Spiel....?


----------



## Biergourmet (3. Januar 2013)

hallöchen
eben meine pc -specs:
(kein super pc, ich weiß)
windoof 7 64bit
amdp henom x4 945
4 gb dual-kanal ddr2 @401 mhz
board: asrock n68C-S
amd radeon hd 6570

mein problem ist, dass wenn ich das spiel starte beispielsweise mit bis zu 60 frames in den level-gebieten unterwegs bin, aber wenn ich den pc neu starte manchmal bloß noch maximal 43 habe- beweis am startbidlschirm: vor dem neustart: 63 fps - nach dem neustart:43fps  
die treiber sind geupdatet, habe mich auch schon mit dem support auseinandergesetzt, aber die können mir nicht helfen.. .:/
temperaturen sind auch okay : 50 ° erreicht die gesamte hardware, manchmal bis 56°
die gpu hat die schnittstille von x16 das habe ich ebenfalls geprüft..
würde mich um tips und ratschläge freuen ! 
mfg
Bieri


----------

